# Desktop gadget for GPU



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

I was looking for a good desktop gadget for my GPU's , Yes one that can see both GPU's one that can read the temp's and usage of both GPU's and memory along with speed and all the good stuff . I have come across 2 but they both lack what GPU-Z shows . I know some people would say just use GPU-Z but I really would like a desktop gadget for this . I was wondering if any of you TPU techs could make one that can do this . I am not a tech nor do I know any thing about making apps. , So I ask you is there any one here that can ? If so Thank You ahead of time . I know of only one that could do this W1zzard and ask could you do this ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2011)

riva could do that?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> riva could do that?



... and here's the desktop gadget (RivaTuner must be installed prior to this).


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

The thing is I really don't want to install Riva or any thing like that . As it is I have All CPU meter installed with Core temp , I like this one but I was hoping that there was or is one that I would not have to install another program to have it run on start up . So other than having to do all this is there any thing ells ?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2011)

Some here: Windows gadgets

Ain't a lot of them out there, it seems...



Edit: Try this one: GPU monitor by Igor


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Some here: Windows gadgets
> 
> Ain't a lot of them out there, it seems...
> 
> ...



Thank you . I got these they want me to install Everest or Riva and well the other one doesn't let you see crossfire or re-size it . I think some one here that is tech minded could do a way better job . I sure hope so . 

Ok now we are getting some were You edited and I got this one seems better . Thank you .


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 24, 2011)

msi asfterburner does it too


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> msi asfterburner does it too



Does what ? 

GPU monitor is ok but it doesn't show crossfire nor does it show memory usage ( Even when I have it checked to do so. ) SO there are still things that need to be done to get it right . Like showing this stuff .


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 24, 2011)

I use gpu gpu observer see if you like it http://windows7gadgets.net/gadgets/system/gpu-observer/


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

DarkOCean said:


> I use gpu gpu observer see if you like it http://windows7gadgets.net/gadgets/system/gpu-observer/



Yeah I like that one too but here too I can not re-size it as I need to I can not see that well . 
Oh and I just installed System monitor II Man that is a GREAT one ! I love it !


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 24, 2011)

msi afterburner can be installed in place of riva to set your own fan profiles etc,but i use it for showing the gpu temp down by the clock and with the pcb/memory/ambient temps monitors enabled in afterburner,you can use GPU monitor gadget to view the rest of the temps


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> msi afterburner can be installed in place of riva to set your own fan profiles etc,but i use it for showing the gpu temp down by the clock and with the pcb/memory/ambient temps monitors enabled in afterburner,you can use GPU monitor gadget to view the rest of the temps



Well I have CCC to set my fan speeds and I really don't like to mess with all them secondary programs to do this . I have had little to no success with MSI and the others . I just wished some one would make a good gadget to go with the GPU .


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 24, 2011)

yes thats agreed a good gadget that covers all temps without needing multiple programs running would be very sensible!


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yes thats agreed a good gadget that covers all temps without needing multiple programs running would be very sensible!



yes and one that can "SEE" all your cards too . Man I wished I knew how to do things like this !


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trickson,

Igor has updated some of his desktop gadgets:Download Softpedia GPU Monitor 4.4 or at Majorgeeks GPU Monitor 4.4

GPU Monitor lets you monitor the most recent stats of your NVIDIA or AMD/ATI Desktop Graphic Card.
It does not require any 3rd party applications. 
Just the latest full feature driver from your given graphic card vendor is needed.
Resizable! Save settings to file. (File will be created - Path: %APPDATA% Filename:  gadgetname_Settings.ini). 
Two modes. 
Color changeable for all gadget's elements, include background.

Version: 4.4 
Last updated: 04/27/2011
File size: 568 199 b
Price: Free
Support operating system: Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 29, 2011)

i use Orbmu2k's GPU Observer my self and it works great ^^

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/gpu-observer-sidebar-gadget


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2011)

Good thread, thanks.


----------



## Xorgetra (Apr 30, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i use Orbmu2k's GPU Observer my self and it works great ^^
> 
> http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/gpu-observer-sidebar-gadget



That's the chosen one!!! best of all


----------



## Chuck E (Apr 30, 2011)

*Poor GPU Observer Function*

Hi, I've downloaded/installed the GPU observer but all it shows are Core Temp and PCB temp. The fan speeed is shown as -1 and the GPU stays at 0%. In the tech profile I forgot to say that I do have W 7 SP1. The fan is what came in the GTX260. If anyone out there has ideas on this I'd sure like to hear them. My sidebar is pretty well filled vertically so I can't really go much larger.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 30, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> That's the chosen one!!! best of all



Yeah...I don't know. It seems to only show me one card as well for starters.


----------



## 95Viper (May 5, 2011)

Igor has updated his GPU Monitor desktop gadget, again, to 4.5.
Downloads:
Softpedia GPU Monitor 4.5 
Majorgeeks GPU Monitor 4.5


----------



## 95Viper (May 26, 2011)

Hello, Igor has updated a couple of his gadgets, again.
And, there are a few of them.
Get them here at his web page:  My Favorite Gadgets

System Monitor II is at version 11.
Network Monitor II is at 10.1

And, GPU Monitor is at 4.7


----------



## Ra97oR (May 26, 2011)

I am more of a fan of http://addgadget.com/ at least they don't stamp their name in your face.


----------



## trickson (May 26, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I am more of a fan of http://addgadget.com/ at least they don't stamp their name in your face.



LOl yeah I like them as well wished they had a GPU meter !


----------



## douglatins (May 26, 2011)

AIDA64 one? or maybe rainmeter


----------



## kciaccio (May 26, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I like that one too but here too I can not re-size it as I need to I can not see that well .
> Oh and I just installed System monitor II Man that is a GREAT one ! I love it !



Nice gadget, thanks!


----------



## trickson (May 26, 2011)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110525/25-05-2011 22.32.00 Screenshot.png
> 
> AIDA64 one? or maybe rainmeter



How do you get AIDA64 to do this ? that is perfect ! 

I found out how ! Thank you this is just what I was looking for some thing that can tell me just what I wanted ! SWEEEEEEETTTTTTTT !


----------



## mmoeller (May 26, 2011)

You could try the Open Hardware Monitor, which is open source and has a gadget built in.


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2011)

Igor is getting as bad/good(depends on how you look at it ) as AMD in the update frequency; 
GPU Monitor is now at version 4.8 for any interested parties.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> LOl yeah I like them as well wished they had a GPU meter !



I am using their myself. Works fine on my 470GTX.

http://addgadget.com/gpu_meter/


----------



## Igogo (May 27, 2011)

Both our gadgets
my GPU Monitor and Keat's GPU meter  uses same library. Both absolutely identical. Differences in interface only


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to TPU, Igor.

Hope you stay around... and enjoy the site.
And, Thanks for all your apps and help.


----------



## imperialreign (May 27, 2011)

DarkOCean said:


> I use gpu gpu observer see if you like it http://windows7gadgets.net/gadgets/system/gpu-observer/



Same here - good gadget, and doesn't require 3rd party apps.  When I first started using it, was the only gadget to support the 5970s.


----------

